# HDR + Editing Transition



## Stoneface (Oct 1, 2008)

A few people had asked me about my photo editing post processing. So, here's a few transitions for you. These photos were all taken and edited by, myself.

1.) Top - Photo straight from the camera.
2.) Middle - Edited .RAW file, adding to  the color scheme / theme I'm going for.  Photoshop was used in this.
3.) Last - HDR image. Edited in Photomatix, minor touches in photoshop if needed.


***Please note I didn't save these all at the same time, so you can see the resolution on a few may be a little off. If there's any image you'd like to see in a larger resolution, message me and I'd be glad to link you.***


----------



## ernie (Oct 2, 2008)

cool post-processing work.


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 2, 2008)

The series got better the farther I scrolled, nice job


----------

